# Wo liegt der Sinn des Universums, wenn...



## LOGIC (17. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mich vorhin mal wieder in den weiten des Universums verloren und mir folgende Situation vorgestellt:

Sagen wir, wir wären die einzigsten Lebewesen im Universum, dann wäre all das was es gibt ja sozusagen für uns geschaffen. Stellen wir uns vor alle Menschen und Lebewesen auf der Erde werden ausgelöscht bzw. die Erde geht den bach runter und es wird niemand überleben oder letztendlich von der Sonne ausgelöscht weil ihr der saft ausgeht.

*Jetzt meine Frage*: Wozu ist das Universum dann da, wenn es niemand mehr gibt, der Lebt bzw. weiß das es das Universum gibt, weil ja niemand mehr denken kann, weil niemand Lebt ?!! Dann ist es eben da obwohl es kein nutzen hat ?! 


Ich weiß dass das ganze schwer zu erklären ist aber vll. kann mir jemand die frage irgendwie beantworten  bzw. versteht was ich mein. 


Das ganze ist nur meine sichtweise und ja es kann sein das wir nicht alleine sind und es noch irgendwo da draußen leben gibt. Ich möchte hiermit einfach eine Diskusion starten .


----------



## Quppi (17. Mai 2013)

Da das Universum meines Wissens nach noch immer expandiert, !nächste Frage: wenn dem so ist, was ist dann außerhalb?
und nicht vor hat in nächster Zeit damit aufzuhören, ist es doch wahrscheinlich, dass sich auf einem Planeten wieder Leben entwickeln würde. Außerdem glaube ich, dass da draußen bestimmt irgendwo noch irgendwas ist.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Mai 2013)

Es gibt bestimmt noch irgendwo so kleine Mikroorganismen oder sonstige Kleintiere.
Imo sind wir mit Sicherheit nicht die einzigen.


----------



## Nuallan (17. Mai 2013)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Sagen wir, wir wären die einzigsten Lebewesen im Universum



Wenn du dir mal wirklich vor Augen führst, wie groß das Universum ist, wirst du ziemlich schnell feststellen, dass es ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit wäre wenn wir die einzigen Lebewesen sind.
Wir sind zwar ein (absoluter) kosmischer Glücksfall mit unserem schönen blauen Planeten, aber bei den Ausmaßen des Universums sollte auch sowas eigentlich öfter vorkommen.

Interessanter ist da die Frage wo die alle stecken, und warum wir noch nix von denen gehört haben. Die hatten ja viele Millionen/Milliarden Jahre Zeit. Nicht mal ein Pieps kommt hier an..
Wenn eine Zivilisation aufgereift ist, sollte sie andere wie uns leicht finden können. Oder sie verbreitet sich z.B. in Form von "Von-Neumann-Sonden". Aber davon ist auch noch keine hier.

Viele Möglichkeiten gibts da nicht. Eine wäre, dass sich jede Zivilisation an einem bestimmten Punkt selbst vernichtet. Das ist z.B. mein absoluter Favorit. Wir sind ja auf mehrfachem Wege dahin..
Ne andere wäre noch die Zoohypothese, also das wir eingesperrt bzw. abgeschottet sind und nix mitkriegen (sollen). Die oberste Direktive von Star Trek lässt grüßen.


----------



## Anchorage (17. Mai 2013)

Keine ahnung wir müssen nur die Massenportale finden  

Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher das es da draußen etwas gibt was Lebt auch wenn es nicht unbedingt unsere Existenzebene besitzt und das ist jetzt nicht auf Gott
oder ähnliche Hirngespinste bezogen. Ich meine gehört zu haben das dass Universum bzw. unsere Dimension in der unsere Galaxy existiert Unendlich ist daher ist es für mich Kaum vorstellbar 
das es nicht ein Paar Glückliche Zufälle gab. Man kann vermutlich auch nicht alles Wissenschaftlich erklären was im Universum vor sich geht. Allerdings sind diese Themen obwohl ich mich in Letzter Zeit verstärkt damit beschäftig habe viel zu hoch für mich. Habe viel über Urknall,Materie,Teilchen und Multiversen etc. gelesen. Zudemm bin ich ein Hauptschüler der leider nicht Naturwissenschaft und Physik studiert hat obwohl diese Themen verdammt Interresannt sind.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (17. Mai 2013)

Spätestens, wenn in ca. 3-4 Mrd. Jahren die Sonne den Geist aufgibt, wird es auf der Erde kein Leben mehr geben - soviel ist sicher.

Die Frage, ob es woanders auch noch intelligentes Leben (d.h. Lebewesen mit eigenem Bewusstsein) gibt, hat sich bestimmt jeder schon mal gestellt. Die Antwort könnte lauten: höchst wahrscheinlich ja, auch wenn einige Zufälle dazugehören...

Besonders entscheidend sind immer 2 Dinge: Wasser und organisches Material muss auf dem Planeten vorhanden sein und der Planet muss in der sogenannten "bewohnbaren Zone" liegen, d.h. nicht zu weit weg und nicht zu nah dran an seiner Sonne.

Wie groß ist also die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß eben diese Zufälle in den unglaublichen Weiten des Universums nicht nur ein einziges Mal (d.h. in unserem Sonnensystem) auftreten ?


----------



## Psychopath (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde es anders sehen ... da wir bis jetzt!, die einzigen bekannten intelligenten Lebewesen sind. Können wir uns darüber Gedanken machen und nach dem Sinn des Alls nachdenken.

Sollte die Sonne in ca. 4-5 Mrd. Jahren untergehen bzw. Ihre Energie aufbrauchen und wir (die Menschheit) nicht bis dahin in der Lage sein wird andere Planeten zu bevölkern, so wird es keinen geben, der sich über den nutzen des Alls Gedanken machen kann. 

Meine persönliche Meinung ist, das wir (die Menschheit) ein Zufallsprodukt bei der Entstehung der Welten sind. 

Bei den Zig-Mrd Galaxien/ Sonnen/ Planeten usw...  ist es mMn unvorstellbar, das es kein weiteres Leben gibt und aufgrund der riesigen Entfernungen wir nur noch nix von Ihnen gehört haben bzw. noch nicht in der Lage sind evtl. Zeichen zu deuten bzw zu erkennen


----------



## maxmueller92 (17. Mai 2013)

Hm ich denke, dass das Universum nicht für uns geschaffen wurde. Aber wenn, warum wurden eher die Menschen geschaffen? Wenn es sie nicht mehr gibt/nie gegeben hätte würde es auch keinen interessieren ob es ein Universum geben würde da es eh nicht registriert wird.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2013)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Wenn du dir mal wirklich vor Augen führst, wie groß das Universum ist, wirst du ziemlich schnell feststellen, dass es ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit wäre wenn wir die einzigen Lebewesen sind.
> Wir sind zwar ein (absoluter) kosmischer Glücksfall mit unserem schönen blauen Planeten, aber bei den Ausmaßen des Universums sollte auch sowas eigentlich öfter vorkommen.
> 
> Interessanter ist da die Frage wo die alle stecken, und warum wir noch nix von denen gehört haben. Die hatten ja viele Millionen/Milliarden Jahre Zeit. Nicht mal ein Pieps kommt hier an..



Zum einen ist es fast schon egoistisch zu denken, man wäre allein. Da geb ich dir recht.

Zum anderen ist Kontaktaufnahme sehr schwer. Man könnte zwar versuchen ein Signal los zu schicken, aber bei den Entfernungen kommt das Signal wahrscheinlich an, wenn es UNS schon garnicht mehr gibt.


----------



## X2theZ (17. Mai 2013)

LOGIC schrieb:


> *Jetzt meine Frage*: Wozu ist das Universum dann da, wenn es niemand mehr gibt, der Lebt bzw. weiß das es das Universum gibt, weil ja niemand mehr denken kann, weil niemand Lebt ?!! Dann ist es eben da obwohl es kein nutzen hat ?!


 
ich würde, um das "WARUM DAS ALLES" beantworten zu können, zuerst versuchen, die gegenfrage zu beantworten:
"warum sind wir hier?"

und warum wir bis jetzt noch keinen kontakt mit außerirdischen hatten, ist für mich eigentlich mehr als plausibel.
die menschliche evolution hat erst vor kurzem begonnen. wichtigster aspekt dabei sind die fähigkeiten, aufzeichnungen für die nachwelt zu hinterlassen und das können wir erst seit ein paar tausend jahren. und das allein ist schon mal ein hindernis für eine höhere wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es zu einem kontakt mit außerirdischen kommt. schließlich ist diese zeitspanne nur ein wimpernschlag im bezug auf das alter des universums (13,irgendwas MILLIARDEN jahre!!!)
zu diesem aspekt gesellen sich dann noch zwei gravierende: die entfernungen im universum, welche es gilt zu überwinden und die unglaubliche vielzahl an planeten in diesem. ein physiker meinte mal, es gäbe im kosmos soviele planeten, wie sandkörner auf unserer erde. als vergleich: wenn wir 100.000 sandkörner schwarz anmalen, um diese symbolisch als planeten mit intelligentem leben darauf darzustellen, und diese dann auf unserer erde verstecken würden  die wahrscheinlichkeit nur ein einziges schwarzes sandkorn zu finden geht gen null ^^
und dann kommen da noch die entfernungen. selbst wenn sich mal zwei zivilisationen gefunden hätten. das kommunizieren drüfte allen schon mal schwer fallen, da bei den entfernungen von xy-lichtjahren, selbst nachrichten jahre, jahrzehnte, jahrhunderte... brauchen würden, um übermittelt zu werden. von besuchen reden wir mal besser gar nicht ^^
und wenn wir bedenken, wie viel glück wir hatten, dass unser planet und unsere zivilisation entstanden ist, ist es fast unwahrscheinlich, dass in unserer "unmittelbaren" nähe dieser zufall nochmal passiert ist.

ich befürchte, es sieht schlecht aus für besuch ^^


----------



## Frontline25 (17. Mai 2013)

Das Universum ist es eig. egal ob es leben gibt oder nicht 
Was mich aber wirklich interressiert -> wie geht  das, dass das Universum sich immer weiter ausdehnt? WEIL : Dies muss ja bedeuten dass das Universum in einem Raum existiert, indem es keine Wände gibt..... Das kommt zur frage : Was ist ausserhalb des Universums mindf*ck -.-


----------



## Deathseal (17. Mai 2013)

Naja alleine sind wir auf keinen Fall, das steht fest. Und wer sagt denn das keine andere Spezies versucht mit uns Kontakt auf zunehmen. Vielleicht haben wir einfach nur nicht die nötige Technologie dafür um was zu empfangen oder zusenden. Schließlich sind das schon extrem lange Wege, sogar zum Mars dauert es schon ewig Informationen zusenden und zu empfangen siehe Mars Rover Mission. Ich weiss das dies jeden schon klar war, aber ich wollte es nur nochmal gesagt haben.

Nun zur eigentliche Frage, brauchst dir kein Kopf drüber machen, die Menschheit wird sich höchstwahrscheinlich schon selbst ausgelöscht haben bevor dies passieren sollte. Durch massive Umweltverschmutzung sowie Regenwaldkillerspiele oder andere sinnlose Abholzung (aus Profitgier) und(oder) sinnlose Kriege mit Atombomben oder schlimmeren Sachen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Sagen wir, wir wären die einzigsten Lebewesen im Universum, dann wäre all das was es gibt ja sozusagen für uns geschaffen. Stellen wir uns vor alle Menschen und Lebewesen auf der Erde werden ausgelöscht bzw. die Erde geht den bach runter und es wird niemand überleben oder letztendlich von der Sonne ausgelöscht weil ihr der saft ausgeht.



Die Erde wird irgendwann den Bach runter gehen. Das ist nicht philosophiert sondern Fakt. Die Sonne wird in 3-5 Milliarden Jahren zum roten Riesen und dann ist die Erde weg vom Fenster.



LOGIC schrieb:


> *Jetzt meine Frage*: Wozu ist das Universum dann da, wenn es niemand mehr gibt, der Lebt bzw. weiß das es das Universum gibt, weil ja niemand mehr denken kann, weil niemand Lebt ?!! Dann ist es eben da obwohl es kein nutzen hat ?!


 
Ob die Erde der einzige bewohnbare Planet im Universum ist weiß niemand.
Alles darüber hinaus ist Philosophie.


----------



## X2theZ (17. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ob die Erde der einzige bewohnbare Planet im Universum ist weiß niemand.
> Alles darüber hinaus ist Philosophie.


 
nene. das is mir zu pessimistisch ^^
die habitable zone gibt es in jedem sonnensystem. und bei den milliarden von sonnensystemen, die es alleine in der
milchstraße gibt, liegen sicher mehr als genug planeten in genau dieser lebensermöglichenden entfernung zu ihrem stern.
in anbetracht dieser vielzahl und die zur potenz ansteigenden vielzahl hinsichtlich der menge an galaxien die es gibt,
ist es mehr als wahrscheinlich, dass es mehrere planeten gibt, auf denen es wasser gibt, die in der habitablen zone liegen
und somit "bewohnbare planeten" sind.

philosophischer ist eher die frage, ob diese planeten bewohnt sind


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

Nur weil du einen Festplaneten in einer passenden Umlaufbahn um einen Fixstern hast bedeutet das doch nicht im Umkehrschluss dass auf ihm Leben exisiteren muss.
Findest du aber einen Planeten dessen Atmosphäre Ozon enthält kannst du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen dass es dort zumindest Lebewesen gibt die Photosynthese betreiben können und soviel Sauerstoff produziert haben dass es noch dafür reicht -- nachdem alles oxidiert ist -- dass sich der Sauerstoff zu Ozon verbindet.
Dann hättest du zumindest die Voraussetzung für höher entwickeltes Leben.
Aber ich kenne keinen Planeten -- außer der Erde -- der Ozon in der Atmosphäre hat.


----------



## Hänschen (17. Mai 2013)

Mach es wie jeder kluge Gebildete: einfach beobachten und hinnehmen, das schont echt die Birne 


BTW: Die Erde wird nicht in 4 Mrd. Jahren von der Sonne zerstört, denn bis dahin gibt es so hochentwickelte Lebensformen auf ihr dass sie den Planeten einfach wegschleppen können.
        Dann stellt man sie in ein riesiges Museum, wo alle sie angucken können


----------



## der Ronny (17. Mai 2013)

Nun, um es noch komplizierter zu machen, gibt es ja noch die Theorie, das das Leben selbst (die nötigen Aminosäuren) von ganz wo anders auf die Erde kam. Also durch einen Meteor. Man könnte diese Theorie sogar soweit weiter spinnen und behaupten, das irgendwo, eine bereits existierende Zivilisation dafür gesorgt hat, das genau das passiert. Zum Beispiel durch das Verteilen von eben diesen Meteoren im Weltall - ähnlich einer Pusteblume 

Aber am Ende, setzt uns die Physik die Grenzen dessen, was wir "wissen". Glauben können wir alles....


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

Und die andere Zivilisation hat mehrere Milliarden Jahre Zeit um zu beobachten was so mit dem anderen Planeten passiert?


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Mai 2013)

bevor die sonne aus geht hat sich der mensch schon selbst zerstört.


----------



## Chemenu (17. Mai 2013)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Sagen wir, wir wären die einzigsten Lebewesen im Universum, dann wäre all das was es gibt ja sozusagen für uns geschaffen.


 Das sehe ich anders. Ich denke nicht dass jemand/etwas das Universum für uns erschaffen hat. Angenommen du bekommst einen Pickel am Hintern, wurde dann dein gesamter Körper nur für diesen Pickel geschaffen?


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Mai 2013)

der mensch hätte schon viel weiter sein können wäre das Geld nicht! die intelligenz ist da nur was bringt sie wenn man sie nicht realisieren kann weil es an Geld fehlt.


----------



## Tomhet (17. Mai 2013)

*42*.


----------



## der Ronny (17. Mai 2013)

Na ja, "weiter sein" ist eher so eine theoretische Vorstellung. Realistisch gesehen, sind wir im Augenblick an einer Entwicklungsstufe angelangt, die eher schleppend voran geht und über kurz oder lang einen Zustand des Stillstands erreichen wird.

Die meisten "Erfindungen" und "Entdeckungen" wurden zu ihrer Zeit aus einer Art Notwendigkeit heraus gemacht. Sei es der Krieg, der endlose wissenschaftliche Fortschritte aufgetan hat oder die Not und Armut der vergangen 1000 Jahre. Was heute fehlt, ist einfach ein Ansporn, etwas zu erreichen - da bleibt tatsächlich nur das Geld als Anreiz übrig. Und das Reicht sicher nicht aus, um uns vor dem "Untergang" zu bewahren. 


42 genau


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Mai 2013)

naja vielleicht gibt es ja doch leben schaut euch das video an,AMAZING UFO'S OF 2013 (HD) RE-LOADED! MAKE VIRAL!! - YouTube


----------



## Bennz (17. Mai 2013)

wir hatten bestimmt schon besuch. seht es euch an in unserer menschheitsgeschichte stimmt so einiges nicht. link


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Mai 2013)

hmmm Raw UFO footage - March 19, 2013 - YouTube


----------



## totovo (17. Mai 2013)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Das Universum ist es eig. egal ob es leben gibt oder nicht
> Was mich aber wirklich interressiert -> wie geht  das, dass das Universum sich immer weiter ausdehnt? WEIL : Dies muss ja bedeuten dass das Universum in einem Raum existiert, indem es keine Wände gibt..... Das kommt zur frage : Was ist ausserhalb des Universums mindf*ck -.-


 
Das ist möglich, wenn man sich aus der Vorstellung befreit, dass es nur 3 Dimensionen gibt. Weil wir bisher nur den Raum als Dimension erfassen können heißt das nicht, dass es nicht weit mehr als drei Dimensionen gibt. In der Mathematik, Physik und Kosmologie macht man sich zum Beispiel eine 4. Dimension (den Hyperraum) zu Nutze. In der Kosmologie auch bekannt unter "Raumzeit" also die Verschmelzung von Raum und Zeit zu einer einheitlichen 4D Struktur. (siehe Relativitätstheorie)

Man kann auch nur mit weiteren Dimensionen erklären, warum sich das Universum (laut aktuellen Erkenntnissen) kurz nach dem Urknall mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ausgedehnt haben muss. Das ist ja theoretisch nicht möglich, da c eine Konstante ist. Letzteres trifft eben auf die Raumzeit nicht zu!

Daher ist es durchaus möglich, dass unser Universum auch nur eines von vielen ist, oder das sich verschiedene Universen in unterschiedlichen Dimensionen, oder Raum-Zeit Gefügen, überlagern. 

confusion completet?


----------



## X2theZ (17. Mai 2013)

@threshold
da hast du natürlich recht. auf die atmosphäre hab ich vergessen ^^
aber auch planeten mit einer atmosphäre und in der habitablen zone liegend, wirds einen ganzen haufen geben ^^
nur halt nicht um die ecke - oder anders gesagt - nicht im nachbarsonnensystem. 

aber vielleicht:
Gliese 581 c


----------



## Nazzy (17. Mai 2013)

Diese ufo Videos sind sowieso alle gefaked, bzw sind sicher ein paar "ufos" dabei, aber dann eher  die Kategorie Wetterballon oder Spionage, siehe Roswell. Aber ist das nicht gerade das interessante, dass wir darüber spekulieren und diskutieren können? Es wird mit Sicherheit noch andere Lebewesen geben.

@Bennz , netter Link, werde ich mir heute Abend mal anschauen


----------



## X2theZ (17. Mai 2013)

da hätt ich was für interessierte:
Der Stoff, aus dem der Kosmos ist - Raum, Zeit und die Beschaffenheit der Wirklichkeit: Amazon.de: Brian Greene: Filme & TV


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Mai 2013)

LOGIC schrieb:


> *Jetzt meine Frage*: Wozu ist das Universum dann da, wenn es niemand mehr gibt, der Lebt bzw. weiß das es das Universum gibt, weil ja niemand mehr denken kann, weil niemand Lebt ?!! Dann ist es eben da obwohl es kein nutzen hat ?!


 
Gegenfragen: 
- Wieso muss es denn einen Sinn haben? Darf etwas nicht existieren nur weil es sinnlos ist?
- Wieso maßt du es dir an, mit deinem winzigen Menschenverstand die Sinnhaftigkeit der Existenz zu beurteilen? Glaubst du wirklich es gäbe nicht mehr als das, was wir mit unseren Sinnen und unserem Verstand erkennen und begreifen können? 



Frontline25 schrieb:


> wie geht  das, dass das  Universum sich immer weiter ausdehnt? WEIL : Dies muss ja bedeuten dass  das Universum in einem Raum existiert


 
Die Schlussfolgerung hinter dem "WEIL" ist falsch, da diese nur in unserer alltäglichen Erfahrung gilt. Du hast Recht, dass ein Objekt, das sich ausdehnt dies in einem (größeren) Raum tun muss. Das Universum ist aber kein Objekt, sondern der Raum (genauer die Raumzeit) _selbst_, daher benötigt es auch nichts "drumherum".
Genau das gleiche ist die Frage nach "was/wo war vor dem Urknall" - da das Universum selbst die (unsere...) Raumzeit ist gibt es davor und daneben usw. schlicht keinen Raum und keine Zeit. Es kann kein "vor" dem Urknall geben da "vor" das Vorhandensein von Zeit voraussetzt.
Ich weiß, das ist alles verdammt schwer zu verstehen wenn man die üblichen Dinge um sich herum gewöhnt ist aber das ist eben der Trick... sowohl im ganz kleinen (Quantenmechanik) als auch in den Grenzbereichen (extreme Raumkrümmungen usw.) funktionieren die Gesetze der Welt völlig anders (oder die Auswirkungen davon sind sehr ungewöhnlich) als man an sie gewöhnt ist.


----------



## Nuallan (17. Mai 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Zum anderen ist Kontaktaufnahme sehr schwer. Man könnte zwar versuchen ein Signal los zu schicken, aber bei den Entfernungen kommt das Signal wahrscheinlich an, wenn es UNS schon garnicht mehr gibt.



Naja, ist ja nicht nur auf uns bezogen. Es gab hier vor Millionen von Jahren schon Leben, und das hätte ne fortgeschrittene Zivilisation gut erkennen können.
Da hätten die doch mal vorsorglich ne Sonde etc. loschicken können. Was sie davon hätten mit Dinosauriern oder uns Kontakt aufzunehmen ist wieder ne andere Sache..


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

Bisher haben die Menschen kein künstlich erzeugtes Signal entdeckt das aus den Tiefen des Alls kommt.
Entweder konnten sie es nicht finden weil sie nicht die erforderlichen Mittel haben oder schlichtweg haben sie es nicht gefunden weil niemand den gesamten Himmel untersucht sondern immer nur Ausschnitte und das nächste ist ja auch die Zeit.
Wenn ein Signal von einem Stern kommt der 20.000 Lichtjahre weg ist dann war das Signal auch 20.000 Jahre unterwegs. Wer weiß ob es diese Zivilisation noch gibt wenn wir ein Signal hinschicken und es dann in 20.000 Jahren dort ankommt?
Vielleicht hat auch vor 5000 Jahren eine andere Zivilisation ein Signal an uns geschickt weil sie eben Ozon in unserer Atmosphäre entdeckt hat  doch leider konnte niemand vor 5000 Jahren das Signal auffangen und heute gibt es diese Zivilisation nicht mehr denn 5000 Jahre sind eine lange Zeit. Da kann viel passieren.


----------



## Dre (17. Mai 2013)

Zum Thema habitable Zone und wie wahrscheinlich Leben im All ist, hier ein paar interessante mathematische Fakten und Rechnereien:

https://www.cfa.harvard.edu/~dkipping/numberofhabs.html

Zitat & Fazit hier: With 100 billion galaxies estimated to exist [15], perhaps many more, we are looking at the total of number of habitable environments exceeding:

10 000 000 000 000 000 000 worlds
= 10 million trillion

Imho schwer da die Existenz von Leben, sogar intelligenten Lebens, anzuzweifeln.

Ansonsten Prof. Harald Lesch in Alpha Centauri schauen


----------



## X2theZ (17. Mai 2013)

zumal 20.000 lichtjahre im kosmos quasi ein katzensprung sind


----------



## Nuallan (17. Mai 2013)

X2theZ schrieb:


> als vergleich: wenn wir 100.000 sandkörner schwarz anmalen, um diese symbolisch als planeten mit intelligentem leben darauf darzustellen, und diese dann auf unserer erde verstecken würden  die wahrscheinlichkeit nur ein einziges schwarzes sandkorn zu finden geht gen null ^^



Naja, mit Sandkörner verstecken kann man das wohl kaum vergleichen. Du sagst es selbst, wir sind noch sehr jung, aber trotzdem haben wir selbst schon zig Planeten entdeckt.
Vor einigen Wochen sogar einen in der habitablen Zone seines Sterns. Denk jetzt mal ein paar Millionen Jahre weiter.. dann dürften wir fast alle kennen innerhalb unsere Galaxie.

Das mit den Signalen wird nix, stimmt. Ist viel zu aufwendig x Jahre lang ein (starkes) Signal auszusenden, nur in der Hoffnung das es irgendwann mal wer auffängt. Aber Sonden sind machbar.



Dre schrieb:


> Ansonsten Prof. Harald Lesch in Alpha Centauri schauen



So siehts aus.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Aber Sonden sind machbar.


 
Die brauchen aber noch mal viel viel viel länger um einen anderen Stern zu erreichen als ein Radiosignal.


----------



## Nuallan (17. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die brauchen aber noch mal viel viel viel länger um einen anderen Stern zu erreichen als ein Radiosignal.



Ein Radiosignal muss man aber bündeln um damit weit zu kommen. Man muss genau zielen, es kostet viel Energie, das Timing muss stimmen usw. usw..
Selbstreplizierende Sonden z.B. fliegen einfach los, replizieren sich und suchen was sie suchen sollen. Ich geh jetzt mal von einer Ziv innerhalb der Milchstraße aus. 
Wir selbst haben sowas auch schon gemacht mit den Voyager-Sonden. Wenn wir solche Teile in 1000000 Jahren noch mal bauen finden die auch was..
Natürlich dauert das trotzdem ne ganze Zeit lang und wir werden auch keine 1000000 Jahre mehr überstehen, aber man kann ja mal träumen. 



Bennz schrieb:


> wir hatten bestimmt schon besuch. seht es euch an in unserer menschheitsgeschichte stimmt so einiges nicht. link



Erich von Däniken fand ich auch mal cool. Aber nur bis ich 11 geworden bin..


----------



## totovo (17. Mai 2013)

Es ist aber nicht ausgeschlossen, dass wir in Zukunft mit über Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen können. In der Weltraumforschung stehen wir ja noch ganz am Anfang. Wir haben ja quasi gerade erst damit begonnen.


----------



## X2theZ (17. Mai 2013)

die physikalischen gesetze lassen bewegungen im raum mit "überlichtgewschindigkeit" nicht zu. für nichts und niemanden. leider


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Mai 2013)

wie schnell wäre ein schoss mit einer Pistole im Weltall? nehmen wir mal an ich drück ab was passiert in dem Moment im all? hören wir auch ein knall? wie schnell fliegt die kugel? gibts ein funken? wenn es einen gibt was passiert mit dem funken? würde es gern mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (17. Mai 2013)

X2theZ schrieb:


> die physikalischen gesetze lassen bewegungen im raum mit "überlichtgewschindigkeit" nicht zu. für nichts und niemanden. leider


 
So sicher ist das nicht, Stichwort "Neutrinos".


Ach das Universum und das Leben und der Mensch  

Meiner Meinung nach sind wir nur irgendeine Pampe, die sich auf nem von anderer Pampe bedeckten Felsklumpen eingenistet hat, sich von Pampe ernährt und Pampe ausscheidet, später ins fortpflanzungsfähige Alter kommt und dann die Pampe vermehrt. Ob wir jetzt existieren oder nicht is dem Universum wahrscheinlich schei* egal  

Das Universum ansich verstehen zu wollen habe ich aufgegeben ... 

Das Universum ist wie Frauen XD


----------



## Nuallan (17. Mai 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> So sicher ist das nicht, Stichwort "Neutrinos".


 
Doch, ist sicher: Neutrinos: 4:0 für Einstein


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Mai 2013)

schon krass aus was der mensch besteht,

Der menschliche Körper ist ein Gebilde, das zu 24 bis 96 % aus Wasser, etwa 70 % Proteinen, 15 % Fetten und 7 % Mineralien und anorganischen Stoffen besteht. Insgesamt wird die chemische Zusammensetzung mit etwa 25% Sauerstoff, 18% Kohlenstoff, 10 % Wasserstoff, 10 Zink, Kupfer, Blei, Cadmium und Chrom angegeben. Bei der Einäscherung eines Menschen verbleiben etwa 2 bis 3 kg Asche, die zum größten Teil aus Tricalciumphosphat (einem wichtigen Mineraldünger) besteht.


----------



## LOGIC (17. Mai 2013)

Also ich persönlich glaube auch fest daran, dass es aufjedenfall leben da draußen gibt. Bei der Anzahl von Planeten, Sternen und Galaxien kann man das nun wirklich nicht ausschließen. Das szenario was ich mir vorgestellt habe mit "wir sind die einzigsten" ist ja nur vom bisherigen stand abgeleitet, da wir ja nicht bestätigen können, dass es da draußen leben gibt.

Ich denke auch das es dem Universum ganz egal ist. Wir sind ja nur ein zufallsprodukt das letztendlich auf der Erde entstanden ist. Der Meteorit, der die lebensnotwendigen eigenschaften auf die Erde gebracht hat, hätte genau so gut auch vorbeifliegen können und das Universum wäre trozdem da - Jedoch ohne uns! Ich frag mich nur wieso ist das Universum da ?! Aus welchem grund ? Und warum ist das ganze nicht eine "Mega Welt" sondern Milliarden von Planeten ?! 

Ich denke auch das alle Lebewesen mit absicht so weit von einander entfernt leben um nicht gestört zu werden von so etwas schlimmen wie wir menschen, die die "Auserirdischen" dann versklaven würden und sie ausbeuten würden .


----------



## jeamal (17. Mai 2013)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich hab mich vorhin mal wieder in den weiten des Universums verloren und mir folgende Situation vorgestellt:
> 
> Sagen wir, wir wären die einzigsten Lebewesen im Universum, dann wäre all das was es gibt ja sozusagen für uns geschaffen......
> 
> *Jetzt meine Frage*: Wozu ist das Universum dann da, wenn es niemand mehr gibt, der Lebt bzw. weiß das es das Universum gibt, weil ja niemand mehr denken kann, weil niemand Lebt ?!! Dann ist es eben da obwohl es kein nutzen hat ?!



Ich finde den Gedanken, dass das Universum nur für uns geschaffen wurde allgemein etwas arrogant.
Wir sind nur ein winziger Teil des ganzen und können froh sein, dass wir hier auf diesen schönen Planeten leben dürfen. Das ist meine Meinung dazu.

Aber mal nebenbei: Es wurden bereits Aminosäuren, welche die Grundlage von Leben bilden, im Kometen Staub aufgespürt. Und genau diese Eisklumpen schlagen bzw. schlugen nicht nur auf der Erde ein. Was das bedeutet kann sich ja jeder selbst denken.

grenz|wissenschaft-aktuell: Leben im All? Erstmals Aminosäure in Kometen entdeckt



Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Das Universum ansich verstehen zu wollen habe ich aufgegeben ...
> 
> Das Universum ist wie Frauen XD


... der war juht.

Lg


----------



## Nuallan (17. Mai 2013)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wieso ist das Universum da ?! Aus welchem grund ?



Das Spielchen könntest du ewig weiterführen. Warum hat "Gott" das Universum erschaffen? Warum hat "man" Gott erschaffen? Warum hat man "man" erschaffen?
Wir sind ein Teil des Universums, also können wir das ganze nicht von außen betrachten. Niemals. Auch nicht gedanklich. Dafür sind wir einfach nicht gebaut.


----------



## LOGIC (17. Mai 2013)

jeamal schrieb:


> Ich finde den Gedanken, dass das Universum nur für uns geschaffen wurde allgemein etwas arrogant.
> Wir  sind nur ein winziger Teil des ganzen und können froh sein, dass wir  hier auf diesen schönen Planeten leben dürfen. Das ist meine Meinung  dazu.


 
Das war ja nur ein gedankenspiel und nicht meine  endgültige meinung dazu. Mir ist das eingefallen und hab mir dann  gedacht wozu dann all das sein soll  Bei dem gedanke was WIR überhaupt  sind komm ich schon nicht klar. Ich mein wir laufen rum gehen zur  Arbeit und wir vergessen WAS und WO wir sind. Wir sitzen Abends vor dem  Fernseher und das ist für uns völlig normal. Das ist alles so  verrückt... es gibt doch so viele deppen auf der Straße die wissen  warscheinlich nicht mal das es ein Universum gibt....die überhaupt nicht  daran denken was außerhalb der Erde geschieht. Warscheinlich gibt es  noch welche die denken, die Erde wäre eine Scheibe.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Das Spielchen könntest du ewig weiterführen. Warum hat "Gott" das Universum erschaffen? Warum hat "man" Gott erschaffen? Warum hat man "man" erschaffen?
> Wir sind ein Teil des Universums, also können wir das ganze nicht von außen betrachten. Niemals. Auch nicht gedanklich. Dafür sind wir einfach nicht gebaut.



Ja klar kann man das ewig weiterführen. Schade dass das ganze viel zu hoch für uns Menschen ist und wir das einfach nicht verstehen können.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Mai 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> [...] Meiner Meinung nach sind wir nur irgendeine Pampe, die sich auf nem von anderer Pampe bedeckten Felsklumpen eingenistet hat, sich von Pampe ernährt und Pampe ausscheidet, später ins fortpflanzungsfähige Alter kommt und dann die Pampe vermehrt. Ob wir jetzt existieren oder nicht is dem Universum wahrscheinlich schei* egal  [...]


Ich denke nicht, dass das Universum ein Bewustsein hat oder sonst irgendwie als ganzes denken kann. 
-> Ob es Menschen oder sonstige Lebewesen in "ihm" gibt, kann es also gar nicht interessieren.

Ich bin auch ziemlich sicher, dass das Universum nicht extra für den Menschen da ist oder das die Menschheit da ist, um in Zukunft eine besondere Aufgabe für das Universum oder sonstwen zu erfüllen. 

Menschen sind mMn einfach ein haufen Brei, der das Glück hat ein Lebewesen mit Bewusstsein zu sein. Diese häufen Brei leben sinnlos vor sich hin und sterben dann irgendwann. Fertig.
Bei der Erde, dem Sonnensystem und dem Rest des Universums siehts mMn genau so aus.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Mai 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Das Universum ansich verstehen zu wollen habe ich aufgegeben ...
> 
> Das Universum ist wie Frauen


 
Also beim Universum habe ich noch Hoffnung.
Nur das mit dem Verständnis der Frauen habe ich aufgegeben. 

Ansonsten ist der Sinn des Universums der, dem wir ihm geben.
Sind wir die einzigen intelligenten Wesen im Universum?
Hm - wer weiß? Vielleicht einfach nur die Ersten, das wäre Pech, aber irgendwer muss ja der Dumme sein.


----------



## totovo (17. Mai 2013)

X2theZ schrieb:


> die physikalischen gesetze lassen bewegungen im raum mit "überlichtgewschindigkeit" nicht zu. für nichts und niemanden. leider


 
Das trifft nur auf die Physik zu, die man in der Schule lernt. Wie gesagt, man MUSS annehmen, dass es mehr als die für uns greifbaren 3 Dimensionen gibt. Die allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie schließt ja nur aus, dass sich ein Körper mit einer Masse in einem Raum mit, bzw. über Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen kann. wie das aussieht, wenn man den Raum krümmt oder sich in der Raumzeit bewegt weiß niemand.

Wie die Geschichte zeigt, gilt ein physikalisches Gesetz nur so lange, bis es widerlegt wird. Ich könnte fast wetten, dass auch Einstein irgendwann weichen muss, bzw. ergänzt werden muss!


----------



## OctoCore (17. Mai 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> wie schnell wäre ein schoss mit einer Pistole im Weltall?


So schnell wie überall - also die Geschwindigkeit, die das Projektil an der Mündung erreicht hat.


> nehmen wir mal an ich drück ab was passiert in dem Moment im all?


Was eben üblicherweise so abgeht im Universum - nur das da noch ein Stoffel mit Knarre Krawall im All macht.


> hören wir auch ein knall?


Nein.


> wie schnell fliegt die kugel?


Siehe oben.


> gibts ein funken?


Kommt auf die Art der Treibladung an, ob man es außerhalb der Waffe bemerkt, also ob Funken den Lauf verlassen - im Volksmund Mündungsfeuer genannt.


> wenn es einen gibt was passiert mit dem funken?


Der verglüht.
Ein Zippo funktioniert aber nicht - das gibt keine Funken. 

Och nö - die Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
Das passt schon - wenn es was gibt, dass schneller ist - okay, vielleicht findet man was, wer weiß - nur haben wir nichts davon, denn Menschen könnten mit einem Raumschiff noch nicht einmal Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen, was nützt dann Überlichtgeschwindigkeit?
Ansonsten ist alles ein Frage des Standpunktes, sagt ja schon Onkel Einstein - alles ist relativ.
Halte zwei Taschenlampen mit den Enden aneinander, die eine strahlt nach links, die andere nach rechts.
Greife dir aus jedem Lichtstrom je ein Photon, nenne sie PR und PL. Aus Sicht von PR entfernt sich PL mit doppelter Lichtgeschwindigkeit und umgekehrt. 
Ansonsten ist das alles subjektiv - könnte man mit annähernder Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen, würde man gefühlt mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit reisen, weil die Zeit langsamer vergeht. 
Während man für10 Lichtjahre etwas über 10 Jahre braucht (aus der Sicht der Erdenwürmer), dauerts an Bord eventuell nur 10 Monate (abhängig davon, wie nahe man der Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommt).


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Mai 2013)

wie viel jahre sind den 1 Lichtjahr?


----------



## Pas89 (17. Mai 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> wie viel jahre sind den 1 Lichtjahr?


 
Hängt davon ab wie schnell man unterwegs ist, da Lichtjahre eine Entfernung angibt.


----------



## totovo (17. Mai 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> So schnell wie überall - also die Geschwindigkeit, die das Projektil an der Mündung erreicht hat.
> 
> Was eben üblicherweise so abgeht im Universum - nur das da noch ein Stoffel mit Knarre Krawall im All macht.
> 
> ...



funktionieren denn die "normalen" Treibladungen ohne Sauerstoff? Weil eine Explosion ist auch nur eine Verbrennung/Verpuffung, eben nur schlagartig  




> Och nö - die Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
> Das passt schon - wenn es was gibt, dass schneller ist - okay, vielleicht findet man was, wer weiß - nur haben wir nichts davon, denn Menschen könnten mit einem Raumschiff noch nicht einmal Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen, was nützt dann Überlichtgeschwindigkeit?


Wie gesagt, in unserem Raum funktioniert es nicht, aber vielleicht in einer anderen Dimension? Oder mit einer Raumkrümmung?



> Ansonsten ist alles ein Frage des Standpunktes, sagt ja schon Onkel Einstein - alles ist relativ.
> Halte zwei Taschenlampen mit den Enden aneinander, die eine strahlt nach links, die andere nach rechts.
> Greife dir aus jedem Lichtstrom je ein Photon, nenne sie PR und PL. Aus Sicht von PR entfernt sich PL mit doppelter Lichtgeschwindigkeit und umgekehrt.


Nope. Beide bewegen sich immer noch mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit von einander weg, auch relativ zum Standpunkt eines Photons. Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist Lichtgeschwindigkeit. eine doppelte Lichtgeschwindigkeit gibt es nicht. (zumindest nicht in unserer Dimension  ) 
--> Licht überholt nicht Licht!



> Ansonsten ist das alles subjektiv - könnte man mit annähernder Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen, würde man gefühlt mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit reisen, weil die Zeit langsamer vergeht.
> Während man für10 Lichtjahre etwas über 10 Jahre braucht (aus der Sicht der Erdenwürmer), dauerts an Bord eventuell nur 10 Monate (abhängig davon, wie nahe man der Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommt).


----------



## Dre (17. Mai 2013)

Man sollte die Forschung und das menschliche Streben nach Fortschritt nicht unterschätzen. Stellt euch nur vor; Seit der Mensch die Höhlen verlassen hat sind bereits Tausende Jahre vergangen. Dann, Anfang-Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts wird Elektrizität erstmals in Form von Telegrafie und Galvanik genutzt, sowie die Glühbirne erfunden. Gute 100 Jahre später schickt man bereits Menschen ins All. Jetzt, ca. 60 Jahre später umkreisen massenhaft Satelliten unseren Planeten, darunter Weltraumteleskope die Exoplaneten in hunderten Lichtjahren Entfernung entdecken können und die Nationen dieser Welt unterhalten permanent bemannte Raumstation im Orbit.

So who's to say whats next...?


----------



## LOGIC (17. Mai 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> wie viel jahre sind den 1 Lichtjahr?



Naja 1 Lichtjahr ist eben 1 Jahr jedoch versteht man das so:

1 Lichtjahr ist die entfernung was das Licht in einem Jahr zurücklegt.

"Ein Lichtjahr (1 Lj) (365,25 Tage) 9.460.730.472.580,8 km ~ 9,5 Billiarden Meter ~ 9,5 Billionen km" Quelle Wikipedia


----------



## OctoCore (17. Mai 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> funktionieren denn die "normalen" Treibladungen ohne Sauerstoff? Weil eine Explosion ist auch nur eine Verbrennung/Verpuffung, eben nur schlagartig


Ist notgedrungen gebunden in der Munition enthalten - eine Patrone ist ja ziemlich dicht, woher sollte sie ihren Sauerstoff beziehen?



> Nope. Beide bewegen sich immer noch mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit von einander weg, auch relativ zum Standpunkt eines Photons. Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist Lichtgeschwindigkeit. eine doppelte Lichtgeschwindigkeit gibt es nicht. (zumindest nicht in unserer Dimension  )



Du wirst kaum abstreiten können, dass unsere beiden Photonen nach einer halben Sekunde je 150.000 km zurückgelegt haben, gell?
Und damit sind sie 300.000 km auseinander. 
Taschenlampen taugen nicht wirklich zum Vergleich - zwei Laser wären passender.



> --> Licht überholt nicht Licht!


Kann es nicht, weil schneller als Licht ja nicht geht. 
Aber bei den Lampen/Lasern jagt das Licht nicht hintereinander her, sondern entfernt sich entgegengesetzt voneinander.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. Mai 2013)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Wenn du dir mal wirklich vor Augen führst, wie groß das Universum ist, wirst du ziemlich schnell feststellen, dass es ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit wäre wenn wir die einzigen Lebewesen sind.
> Wir sind zwar ein (absoluter) kosmischer Glücksfall mit unserem schönen blauen Planeten, aber bei den Ausmaßen des Universums sollte auch sowas eigentlich öfter vorkommen.
> 
> Interessanter ist da die Frage wo die alle stecken, und warum wir noch nix von denen gehört haben. Die hatten ja viele Millionen/Milliarden Jahre Zeit. Nicht mal ein Pieps kommt hier an..
> ...


 Warum können wir denn die anderen nicht so "leicht" finden?


----------



## dr.goodwill (17. Mai 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Warum können wir denn die anderen nicht so "leicht" finden?



De Ausgangsfrage finde ich eigentlich ganz spannend. Habe mir aber nicht alles durch gelesen. 

Ich glaube, wenn wir nicht alleine sind, das wir entweder die weitentwickelsten sind, oder die letzen. 
Ich lehne mich da so ein Büschen an Transformers. Vielleicht bekommen wir nur davon nichts mit?
Vielleicht sitzen wir auch nur in einem Glashaus und wenn es mal regnet, werden die Pflanzen gegossen.


Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten, wir sind nicht dafür gemacht über das nach zu denken und es zu verstehen.
Wie ein Droide bei Starwars.  wobei sich daraus die Frage entwickelt, wenn wir von irgendwem geschaffen wurden, sind wir das Abbild in klein? Werden uns Technologien so zu sagen hin gelegt? 

Ich bin mal etwas egoistisch, wenn die Sonne bald kein Treibstoff mehr hat, werde ich das wohl nicht mehr mit bekommen.
Und wenn es so weiter mit den iPads und iPhones geht, können wir bald schon uns teleportieren.
Was dann wiederum einiges an Zeit spart. Morgens zum Beispiel. Und dann haben wir das Licht überholt was dann relativ ist... 

PS: Vielleicht ist ja eine Frau unsere Gärtnerin?


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht ausgeschlossen, dass wir in Zukunft mit über Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen können. In der Weltraumforschung stehen wir ja noch ganz am Anfang. Wir haben ja quasi gerade erst damit begonnen.



Überlichtgeschwindiglkeit?
Glaube ich nicht. Es gibt bisher noch nichts was darauf hindeutet und wenn es etwas gäbe wäre ich mir sicher dass einem das mal aufgefallen wäre.



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist das alles subjektiv - könnte man mit annähernder Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen, würde man gefühlt mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit reisen, weil die Zeit langsamer vergeht.
> Während man für10 Lichtjahre etwas über 10 Jahre braucht (aus der Sicht der Erdenwürmer), dauerts an Bord eventuell nur 10 Monate (abhängig davon, wie nahe man der Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommt).



Theoretisch müsste die Zeit rückwärts laufen wenn du dich mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit bewegst.
Je schneller du bist desto langsamer vergeht die Zeit. Bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit bleibt sie stehen.
Bei Überlicht müsste sie also rückwärts laufen.
Oder? 



totovo schrieb:


> funktionieren denn die "normalen" Treibladungen ohne Sauerstoff? Weil eine Explosion ist auch nur eine Verbrennung/Verpuffung, eben nur schlagartig


 
Bei explosiven Stoffen ist der Sauerstoff für die Reaktion schon drin. Deswegen geht es auch so schnell weil eben kein Sauerstoff noch extra zugeführt werden muss wie bei einer Verbrennung.


----------



## maxmueller92 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich finde die Möglichkeit, dass wir alleine sind, garnicht so abwegig. Ich denke eher es gab immer wieder irgendwo das aufploppen von Leben, was sich nach ein paar Millionen Jahren wieder selbst zerstört hat (aber vielleicht auch mal gleichzeitig existiert hat).
Und warum gehen immer so viele davon aus, dass "sie" so wahnsinnig viel weiter entwickelt sind als wir? Wenn man sich die Weltgeschichte mal anschaut ist es viel viel wahrscheinlicher, dass andere Lebensformen - wenn es sie außerhalb gibt - noch einzellig irgendwo rumkrebsen anstatt in Raumschiffen die Erde zu suchen..
Und im Ernst, warum sollten wir eigentlich nach anderen suchen? Klar, wir schicken Signale und unbemannte Dinger los, aber wir würden nie selber losfliegen. Wenn wir eine unterentwickelte Lebensform finden haben wir nichts davon, und überentwickelte melden sich schon....Aber bis Signale mal ankommen....Vielleicht sind in den lezten Milliarden Jahren ja schon hunderte Nachrichten hier angekommen, vielleicht haben wir nicht die Möglichkeit deren Signale aufzufangen, es gibt tausende Gründe warum wir (immernoch) allein sind.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Mai 2013)

> PS: Vielleicht ist ja eine Frau unsere Gärtnerin?


 Gott ist 'ne Frau. Sowieso. Mann muss nur mal die Bibel lesen - was für ein Rumgezicke und ständig werden Liebesbeweise verlangt, sonst gibt's Saures. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Theoretisch müsste die Zeit rückwärts laufen wenn du dich mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit bewegst.
> Je schneller du bist desto langsamer vergeht die Zeit. Bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit bleibt sie stehen.
> Bei Überlicht müsste sie also rückwärts laufen.
> Oder?


 
Nach Startrek-Logik schon.
Aber eigentlich denke ich, dass das Universum dann kurz anhält, einen "Division by Zero"-Fehler ausgibt und spontan rebootet, damit 5 Milliarden Jahre später irgendwelchen Pappnasen wieder darüber nachgrübeln können, was diesen ominösen "Big Bang" eigentlich ausgelöst hat.


----------



## Pas89 (17. Mai 2013)

Ach das Mysterium vor dem Urknall wurde doch schon entschlüsselt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItdsKhOOdmo


----------



## meik19081999 (17. Mai 2013)

Es ist aber so wenn man sich mit sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit fortbewegt verläuft die Zeit schneller also man kann in die Zukunft reisen sogesagt


----------



## OctoCore (17. Mai 2013)

Langsamer - wenn sie für dich schneller vergehen würde, würdest du auch schneller alt und du kämst nicht weit.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Es ist aber so wenn man sich mit sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit fortbewegt verläuft die Zeit schneller also man kann in die Zukunft reisen sogesagt


 
Da hat aber jemand bei Einsteins Relativitätstheorie einiges durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Mai 2013)

Oder auch nicht - dann hätte ich auch im letzten Post falsches geschrieben. 
Wie immer ist es relativ: sitzt man im flotten Raumschiff, vergeht die Zeit *draußen* schneller. Man wartet auch nie lange auf 'ne Pizzalieferung.
Ist man draußen, vergeht die Zeit im Raumschiff langsamer, bis sich da jemand an der Nase gekratzt hat, kann man eine Familie gründen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (17. Mai 2013)

@ TS: Stelle dir das Weltall einfach als ein (sehr,sehr) großes Laborexperiment vor. Nur das wir diesmal nicht (die alleinigen Laborarbeiter sind) , sondern die ähem....*Laborratten* (nunja, wollte die Menscheit nicht pauschal als Ratten bezeichnen, auch wenn manche Auswüchse schon einen derartigen Eindruck machen   ).
Die Frage, ob und welche "Wesen" die Experimentatoren (gibts dieses wort überhaupt ? ), zu der Frage hat die Philosophie und Religionen diverse Antworten.
Aus diesen kannst du dir eine "passende"aussuchen. Oder du suchst nach eigenen möglichen Gründen/Antworten.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Oder auch nicht - dann hätte ich auch im letzten Post falsches geschrieben.
> Wie immer ist es relativ: sitzt man im flotten Raumschiff, vergeht die Zeit *draußen* schneller. Man wartet auch nie lange auf 'ne Pizzalieferung.
> Ist man draußen, vergeht die Zeit im Raumschiff langsamer, bis sich da jemand an der Nase gekratzt hat, kann man eine Familie gründen.


 
Sitzt du im Raumschiff und schaust auf die Uhr läuft sie wie immer.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Mai 2013)

Zeitlich gesehen gibt's den Menschen keine 3sekunden. Außerdem waren die Dinosaurier vor uns da, wie kamen die Dinosaurier auf die Erde? Auch mit ein metroit? Was gabs vor dem Dinosaurier? Es sind Fragen über Fragen, mehr Fragen als antworten. Sind wir Menschen nur zu dumm oder warum finden wir keine antworten?

Schaut euch mal das Video von @Bennz an, sehr Intressant.


----------



## Nuallan (17. Mai 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Warum können wir denn die anderen nicht so "leicht" finden?



Wie gesagt, wir sind ne ziemlich junge Zivilisation. Und selbst wir haben schon Erfolge was die Suche nach anderen Planeten angeht. Das könnte natürlich alles noch viel schneller gehen.
Das Problem ist nur, dass es keiner bezahlen will. Der Nutzen andere zu entdecken wäre eh relativ gering, weil uns noch die Technik fehlt die auch zu besuchen. 

Das wir die jüngsten sind will ich angesichts des Alters des Universums stark bezweifeln. Also müssten da draußen wesentlich fortgeschrittenere Zivilisationen sein. 
Stell dir mal die Menschheit in einer Million Jahren vor. Uns zu finden dürfte ein Kinderspiel für die sein. Also könnten die auch ruhig mal vorbeischauen. Obwohl.. ne.. lieber doch nicht.
Wahrscheinlich würden die mit uns so umgehen wie wir mit unseren Tieren hier. Hände schütteln und Kulturaustausch gehören leider nicht dazu. Leine oder Käfig schon eher..


----------



## meik19081999 (17. Mai 2013)

Also man kann auch nicht sagen das alles in der Physik stimmt es gibt auch die Quantenphysik und angeblich soll es ein Königs Teilchen geben oder so in die Art das sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fortbewegt
Also wäre Einsteins Theorie falsch und wir werden auch nie erfahren wie die Planeten um die Sterne die wir am Himmel sehen im Moment aussehen


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

Warum sollte jemand seinen Heimatplaneten verlassen?
Forschen kann er doch mit Sonden. Das machen die Menschen auch.
Es gibt eigentlich nur einen Grund den Heimatplanten zu verlassen.
Ressourcenknappheit. 
Und dann will ich nicht mehr hier auf der Erde sein wenn eine Zivisation die 1.000.000 Jahre technische Entwicklung auf den Schultern hat zu uns kommt und uns die Ressourcen wegnehmen will.


----------



## meik19081999 (17. Mai 2013)

Des Problem der sonden ist das sie schon das sie mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit mehrere Jahre bis zum Ende unserer Galaxy brauchen


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Mai 2013)

Nuallan schrieb:


> [...] Das wir die jüngsten sind will ich angesichts des Alters des Universums stark bezweifeln. Also müssten da draußen wesentlich fortgeschrittenere Zivilisationen sein.
> Stell dir mal die Menschheit in einer Million Jahren vor. Uns zu finden dürfte ein Kinderspiel für die sein. Also könnten die auch ruhig mal vorbeischauen. Obwohl.. ne.. lieber doch nicht.
> Wahrscheinlich würden die mit uns so umgehen wie wir mit unseren Tieren hier. Hände schütteln und Kulturaustausch gehören leider nicht dazu. Leine oder Käfig schon eher..


Ne, selbst wenn sie 100x länger existiert, als die Menschheit, sie könnten immer noch in höhlen hausen...
(Alter bzw. Zeit zum Entwickeln sagt noch nichts über den Fortzschritt bzw. die Entwicklun aus.)
Es könnte auch Leben geben, dass schon 1000x solange existiert wie auf der Erde und könnte immer noch nur aus Einzellern bestehen.

Außerdem muss eine Spezies, welche sich so lange entwickelt, dass sie bis hier her reisen kann doch friedlich, nicht habgiereig und egoistisch oder dumm sein. Sonst hätte sie sich schon lange vorher selbst ausgerottet. Wie es mMn auch mit den Menschen passieren wird. 
Und so eine Spezies will mit uns nix zu tun haben. 

Und wenn tatsächlich menschenähnliche Ausserirdische kommen, die unsere Ressourcen wollen haben wir auch nix zu lachen.


----------



## Nuallan (17. Mai 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Also man kann auch nicht sagen das alles in der Physik stimmt es gibt auch die Quantenphysik und angeblich soll es ein Königs Teilchen geben oder so in die Art das sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fortbewegt
> Also wäre Einsteins Theorie falsch und wir werden auch nie erfahren wie die Planeten um die Sterne die wir am Himmel sehen im Moment aussehen



Seine Theorie(n) werden dauernd wieder bewiesen. Letzten Monat gabs z.B. das: Relativitätstheorie: Einstein behält recht
Es gibt nur ein "Gottesteilchen", das Higgs-Boson, was aber nix mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit zu tun hat. Die gibt es einfach nicht. Punkt. 
Die Quantenphysik allerdings ist wirklich ein Ding für sich. Da wird schon einiges von unserem Denken auf den Kopf gestellt. 



john201050 schrieb:


> Alter bzw. Zeit zum Entwickeln sagt noch nichts über den Fortzschritt bzw. die Entwicklun aus.


 
Ok, das stimmt allerdings. Krokodile sind ein gutes Beispiel. Die entwickeln sich nicht mehr weiter weil sie perfekt angepasst sind. Sowas kann natürlich passieren. Arme Viecher..



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollte jemand seinen Heimatplaneten verlassen?



Naja, Neugier ist schon ein Grund. Manches will man halt selbst sehen oder anfassen. Oder bei denen gibts nen kalten Krieg, das ist auch immer ein guter Grund..


----------



## meik19081999 (17. Mai 2013)

Eins kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen wir wissen sooo vieles nicht und werden es auch nie wissen


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Mai 2013)

LOGIC schrieb:


> *Jetzt meine Frage*: Wozu ist das Universum dann da, wenn es niemand mehr gibt, der Lebt bzw. weiß das es das Universum gibt, weil ja niemand mehr denken kann, weil niemand Lebt ?!! Dann ist es eben da obwohl es kein nutzen hat ?!


 
Wenn es uns Menschen nicht gäbe und wir die einzigen Lebewesen im Universum wären, dann müsste das Universum keinen Sinn haben. Es wäre einfach da um seiner selbst willen. 

Das ist ungefähr so als würde man sich vorstellen, dass die ganze Welt aufhören würde zu exisiteren, wenn man stirbt. Denn wenn man selbst nicht mehr existiert und die Welt um sich herum wahrnimmt, dann existieren auch die Welt und das ganze Universum drum herum für einen nicht mehr. Man könnte quasi das ganze Universum auslöschen, in dem man sich selbst tötet. Natürlich würde sich die Welt weiter drehen und alles würde seinen gewohnten Gang nehmen. Es kommt eben auf die Perspektive an. 

Das Universum würde es gar nicht bemerken, wenn wir Menschen plötzlich nicht mehr exisiteren würden. Für das Universum sind wir auch nichts weiter als Materie und Energie und unsere Gedanken, unser Bewusstsein basiert auf chemischen Reaktionen.


----------



## AMD x6 (17. Mai 2013)

Auf die Frage des TE,zurück zu kommen,wie schon hier von manschen festgestellt wurde,expandiert unsere Universum und wie eine Blase,wird es irgend wann explodieren und Game Over.Was die Aliens betrifft,die warten noch,bis die Menschheit mit Warp Antrieb,fliegen kann


----------



## totovo (18. Mai 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ist notgedrungen gebunden in der Munition enthalten - eine Patrone ist ja ziemlich dicht, woher sollte sie ihren Sauerstoff beziehen?



Ja richtig! ich hätte besser nachdenken sollen 





> Du wirst kaum abstreiten können, dass unsere beiden Photonen nach einer halben Sekunde je 150.000 km zurückgelegt haben, gell?
> Und damit sind sie 300.000 km auseinander.
> Taschenlampen taugen nicht wirklich zum Vergleich - zwei Laser wären passender.



Och, das streite ich gar nicht ab und das mag auch stimmen. Trotzdem bewegen die beiden Objekte sich auch relativ zueinander nicht mit doppelter Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Das mag zwar schwer zu verstehen sein, aber je näher man der Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommt, desto weniger gellten die Gesetzmäßigkeiten der klassischen Physik. Das von dir beschriebene Phänomen lässt sich mit der Raumzeitkrümmung erklären


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2013)

Mal so als Gegenfrage:
Ist es nicht ein bißchen schizophren auf der einen Seite von einem "Sinn" des Universums zu sprechen und davon, dass es und der Mensch "geschaffen" wurden, aber auf der anderen Seite mit Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung (auf der immer wieder zuverlässigen Datenbasis N=1  ) zu argumentieren wollen, es müsse noch anderes Leben geben?

Also entweder sinnloser Zufall oder Schöpfer mit unergründlichen Zielen bitte. Aber nicht beides.


P.S.: Zu Lichtgeschwindigkeit / FTL hatten wir hier schon so manchem Thread. Ich würde mal sagen das Thema ist a) zu umfangreich für Offtopic und b) zu komplex, als dass wir hier Leute hätten, die mehr als Standardsätze dazu wiederholen können


----------



## OctoCore (18. Mai 2013)

Ruyven, auf dich habe ich echt gewartet - war ja nur eine Frage der Zeit. 

Das mit der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung für andere intelligente (und zumindest mit Kommunikationstechnik auf unserem Stand ausgestattete) Wesen in unserer Galaxis geht sowieso mächtig in die Hose, auch wenn man die Argumente der mancher Leute - die oft so anfangen: "Wenn auch nur jeder tausendste Planet in der Milchstraße..." - mal wirklich durchrechnet.  Vor Äonen habe ich das mal gemacht - recht großzügig bei den Parametern, nur so nebenbei - und am Ende war die Anzahl der technischen Zivilisationen recht überschaubar: 1. 

Was die Lichtgeschwindigkeit angeht, so funktioniert die spezielle Relativitätstheorie soweit ganz gut und ist in einem gewissen Rahmen auch nachvollziehbar (auf jeden Fall in ihren praktischen und nachweisbaren Effekten in Hinsicht auf hypothetische interstellare Flüge) auch wenn sie nicht alles erklärt - genau wie die klassische nichtrelativistische Physik/Mechanik ausreicht um zumindest die "Mechanik" innerhalb unseres Sonnensystems zu berechnen und zu erklären (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, bei denen sich die Wissenschaftler die Haare gerauft haben, als sie entdeckt wurden), auch für die systeminterne Raumfahrt reicht die klassische Physik noch aus.
Die Quantenphysik lässt man besser erstmal außen vor. 
Ganz schräg wirds eher, wenns darum geht, die Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu überlisten - dann werden gerne irgendwelche angebliche Theorien gebracht - auch wenn's manchmal von namhaften Wissenschaftlern kommt, die haben dann aber meist nur laut über irgendwelche Gedankenexperimente nachgedacht - also Science Fiction im wörtlichen Sinne , die dann leider oft als ernsthafte Theorien interpretiert werden.

Was den Sinn des Ganzen angeht - naja. 
Das Universum ist PUNKT
Intelligentes Leben auch - oder was wir darunter verstehen.
Die Sache muss gar keine Sinn haben. Eigentlich suchen wir den Sinn eigentlich nur, um dann auch jemanden zu finden, dem man die Verantwortung in die Schuhe schieben kann.
Als Mensch kann man aber auch allem einen Sinn geben. Auch wenns dann immer ein Sinn im beschränkten menschlichen Sinn sein wird. The human way of life. 
Evolutiontheoretiker sagen gerne: Das Leben findet immer einen Weg. Von daher könnte man auch behaupten, einer der Sinne des Lebens (wenn auch nicht unbedingt des Universums) ist, sich selbst zu erhalten.
Da kämen wir ins Spiel. Denn obwohl das Universum das Leben ermöglicht, ist es auch lebensfeindlich.
Auch ohne menschliche Schandtaten machen wir es hier nicht mehr lange - die Statistik ist gegen uns.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Mai 2013)

Das was wir unter "Sinn" verstehen, ist nicht mehr als eine chemische Reaktion in unseren Gehirnen.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Mai 2013)

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sagittarius_A* v4641 sagittarius schwarzes-loch ist schneller als LichtGeschwindigkeit, aber was ist ein schwarzesloch? Warum gibt's die? 

Auch sehr Intressant.
http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perseushaufen


----------



## LOGIC (18. Mai 2013)

Was auch sehr Interessant ist: *Voyager Golden Record*

"Mit einer geschätzten Lebensdauer von 500 Millionen Jahren sollen die  Platten aber zumindest Zeugnis darüber ablegen, dass es Menschen gegeben  hat."

Ich würde sogern eine Kontaktaufnahme erleben


----------



## Nuallan (18. Mai 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> sagittarius schwarzes-loch ist schneller als LichtGeschwindigkeit



Wie kommst du darauf? Lesen und versuchen zu verstehen: Schwarzes Loch


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Mai 2013)

haben die in fernsehr gezeigt heute. duko.


schon geil hier, ein mal dabei sein!
How A Rocket Ride Really Sounds -- Thanks To Star Wars Tech | Video - YouTube


----------



## kero81 (19. Mai 2013)

Wie kann man sich nur so bescheuerte Fragen stellen? Hast du zu viel gekifft??? Die Frage kann eh niemand beantworten...


----------



## LOGIC (19. Mai 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich nur so bescheuerte Fragen stellen? Hast du zu viel gekifft??? Die Frage kann eh niemand beantworten...



Was ist an der Frage so bescheuert ? Ich finde es viel bescheuerter hier in den Thread zu kommen um so eine bescheuerte antwort abzugeben.  

Naja btt: Die videos von Erich von Däniken sind ganz nett aber ob man dem ganzen glauben kann ?! Danach ist die eigene meinung echt in 2 geteilt


----------



## godfather22 (19. Mai 2013)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich hab mich vorhin mal wieder in den weiten des Universums verloren und mir folgende Situation vorgestellt:
> 
> Sagen wir, wir wären die einzigsten Lebewesen im Universum, dann wäre all das was es gibt ja sozusagen für uns geschaffen. Stellen wir uns vor alle Menschen und Lebewesen auf der Erde werden ausgelöscht bzw. die Erde geht den bach runter und es wird niemand überleben oder letztendlich von der Sonne ausgelöscht weil ihr der saft ausgeht.
> 
> ...



Ich denke du gehst zu religiös an diese Frage heran. Du sprichst von "für uns geschaffen" und da liegt schon das erste Problem. Die Menschen halten sich für den Nabel der Welt das sind wir aber nicht. Die Zeit, die es uns gibt ist verglichen mit der Zeit, die es die Erde oder das Universum gibt ein Erbsenschiss. Die Sache mit dem "das Universum expandiert was ist dann hinterm Universum?" ist ganz einfach zu beantworten: Es gibt kein dahinter, das können wir uns nur nicht vorstellen, da wir dafür zu beschränkt sind. Stell dir zum Beispiel eine neue Farbe vor... Das klappt  nicht. 
Wieso sollte uns auch bitte etwas schaffen? Wir sind eine Spezies, wie Schweine, Regenwürmer, Fische oder Dinosaurier. Wenn dann hat jemand das Universum geschaffen und wir sind durch einen Zufall entstanden. Menschen ertragen das Gefühl einfach nicht, dass sich etwas mal nicht um uns dreht


----------



## AMD x6 (20. Mai 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich denke du gehst zu religiös an diese Frage heran. Du sprichst von "für uns geschaffen" und da liegt schon das erste Problem. Die Menschen halten sich für den Nabel der Welt das sind wir aber nicht. Die Zeit, die es uns gibt ist verglichen mit der Zeit, die es die Erde oder das Universum gibt ein Erbsenschiss. Die Sache mit dem "das Universum expandiert was ist dann hinterm Universum?" ist ganz einfach zu beantworten: Es gibt kein dahinter, das können wir uns nur nicht vorstellen, da wir dafür zu beschränkt sind. Stell dir zum Beispiel eine neue Farbe vor... Das klappt  nicht.
> Wieso sollte uns auch bitte etwas schaffen? Wir sind eine Spezies, wie Schweine, Regenwürmer, Fische oder Dinosaurier. Wenn dann hat jemand das Universum geschaffen und wir sind durch einen Zufall entstanden. Menschen ertragen das Gefühl einfach nicht, dass sich etwas mal nicht um uns dreht



Das Jemand oder Etwas die Universum erschaffen hat akzeptierst du,aber die Menschen und alle Lebewesen sollen durch Zufall entstanden sein.Das ist ein Wiederspruch.Entweder oderWenn es doch ein Hinter der Universum gäbe?Uns wurde ein Gehirn gegeben,damit wir über alles Nachdenken und Hinterfragen können.


----------



## godfather22 (20. Mai 2013)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Das Jemand oder Etwas die Universum erschaffen hat akzeptierst du,aber die Menschen und alle Lebewesen sollen durch Zufall entstanden sein.Das ist ein Wiederspruch.Entweder oderWenn es doch ein Hinter der Universum gäbe?Uns wurde ein Gehirn gegeben,damit wir über alles Nachdenken und Hinterfragen können.



Nö das akzeptiere ich nicht. Ich meine nur, dass es Schwachsinn ist anzunehmen, dass das Universum für die Menschheit geschaffen wurde. Und nochmal: Uns wurde kein Gehirn gegeben 
Und wo zur Hölle ist da ein Wiederspruch?


----------



## Pagz (20. Mai 2013)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Das Jemand oder Etwas die Universum erschaffen hat akzeptierst du,aber die Menschen und alle Lebewesen sollen durch Zufall entstanden sein.Das ist ein Wiederspruch.Entweder oderWenn es doch ein Hinter der Universum gäbe?Uns wurde ein Gehirn gegeben,damit wir über alles Nachdenken und Hinterfragen können.


Nö, wior haben ein Gehirn, weil uns das im Laufe der Evolution einen Vorteil gebracht hat. 
Deine Erklärung macht auch nict so viel Sinn, unsere Vorfahren hatten schließlich noch keine so leistungsstarkes Gehirn. Hat dann der "Schöpfer", von dem du sprichst einfach mal irgentwann entschieden, dass wir jetzt doch ein größeres Gehirn besitzen sollten?


----------



## Supeq (20. Mai 2013)

Das Universum ist nicht für uns Menschen da, sondern wir sind das Produkt extrem vieler Zufälle. So einfach ist das ^^


----------



## highspeedpingu (20. Mai 2013)

Das mit dem Urknall ist mittlerweile auch schon widerlegtZum Urknall gibt es auch schon neue Theorien...z.B. das Universum war schon IMMER da und es gab auch einen Knall - das war aber nicht der erste sondern einer von vielen immer wiederkehrenden.


> *Das Universum als Blase oder Membran*
> 
> *Zurück also zur Wissenschaft: Der russische Kosmologe Andrei Linde von der Stanford University, Kalifornien, entwickelte folgende Idee: Aus quantenphysikalischen Fluktuationen im Vakuum, also im Nichts, seien spontan Raumzeit-Blasen entstanden und hätten sich explosionsartig zu einem Universum ausgedehnt. Unser Universum wäre dabei nur eins von vielen Universen.
> 
> Und die Astrophysiker Paul. J. Steinhardt, Princeton University, und Neil Turok, Cambridge University, gehen davon aus, dass sich der Urknall seit Ewigkeiten zyklisch wiederholt. Wir befinden uns nach ihnen in einer vierdimensionalen Membran, die sich zusammen mit ihrem spiegelbildlichen Gegenstück in einem Haupt-Universum befindet. Kollidieren nun diese zwei Komponenten, und das soll alle paar Billionen Jahre passieren, entsteht ein Urknall. *


Quelle: https://vitruv.uni-tuebingen.de/ilias3/data/pr01/lm_data/lm_1171/ArtikelUrknall.html

Und wenn die Dinosaurier nicht durch einen Asteroideneinschlag ausgestorben wären, hätten sich die Säugetiere, also auch der Mensch gar nicht so weit entwickeln können.


> Die ersten Säugetiere enstanden zwar schon vor ca 200 Millionen Jahren,  sie blieben aber über eine lange Zeit relativ kleine, großteils  nachtaktive Tiere, die im Schatten der verschiedenen Arten von  Dinosaurieren lebten.
> Erst als diese vor ca 65 Millionen Jahren ausstarben, begannen die  Säugetiere, die zuvor von den Dinosaurieren besetzten Lebensräume  einzunehmen.
> Ohne dieses Aussterbeereignis wäre es wohl nie zur Entwicklung der  ersten Primaten gekommen, von denen in weitere Folge die Menschen  abstammen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Das mit dem Urknall ist mittlerweile auch schon widerlegt... das Universum war schon IMMER da und es gab auch einen Knall - das war aber nicht der erste sondern einer von vielen immer wiederkehrenden.


 
Das sind auch nur Theorien. Widerlegt ist da gar nichts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2013)

Thema dieses Threads ist das Universum.
Nicht Evolution. Auch nicht der Islam. Wer über eins dieser umfangreichen Themen diskutieren möchte, macht bitte einen neuen Thread auf.

Dieser hier ist vorrübergehend für Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

Der Thread ist wieder geöffnet.
Ich bitte darum, nach Möglichkeit beim Thema zu bleiben. Es ist mehr als weit genug gefasst, da muss man keine benachbarten Themenkomplexe anschneiden. Erst recht keine, die das Potential haben, einige dutzend Seiten Thread ganz alleine zu füllen.


----------



## totovo (25. Mai 2013)

was außerhalb des uns bekannten Raumes existiert, können wir nicht sagen. Die einen sagen, dass dort "nichts" sei, einige unterstützen die Theorien rund um Multiversen. Was im Endeffekt stimmt, werden wir wohl nicht erfahren.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube nicht an Multi Universen. Derartiges halte ich für Blödsinn.


----------



## Gerstag (25. Mai 2013)

Interresantes Thema, das mich schon immer fasziniert hat.
Vorweg dieser Beitrag stammt nicht von mir, Copy u. Past aus einem anderen Forum. Aber hier doch sehr passend:

Was vor dem Urknall war, wird nie wissenschaftlich bestätigt werden können. Allerdings gibt es Vermutungen, falls eine Theorie stimmt.
Ich hab hier geschrieben, dass unser Universum, welches sich immer weiter ausdehnt, 3 Schicksale haben könnte.... entweder:
* Konstante Expansion: Das Universum breitet sich immer schön gleichmässig weiter aus.
* Big Rip: Die Expansion des Universums nimmt rasant zu (exponential), bis das Universum und seine Raumzeit reisst.
* Big Crunch: Die Expansion des Universums stoppt irgendwann und dann kommt es zur Umkehr: Es verdichtet sich wieder bis es am Schluss in sich zusammenfällt.


Nun... bei der dritten Variante (Big Crunch) bestünde die Möglichkeit, dass, wenn das Ganze Universum wieder in sich zusammenfallen würde, es zu einem erneuten "Big Bang" (also Urknall) kommen würde. Dies würde dann die Theorie von einem zyklischen Universum untermauern. Also, dass sich alles wiederholt, ständig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter gibt es aber noch die Theorie des Multiversums. Das heisst, dass mehrere Universen existieren, die durch Schwarze löcher bzw. Wurmlöcher miteinander verbunden sind. Und es könnte sein, dass Universen geboren werden und durch den grossen Riss (also "Big Rip") sterben bzw. kaputt gehen. Die Energie, die laut der Physik nicht zerstört werden kann, wandert durch diese Wurmlöcher in andere Universen oder trägt irgendwo anders zu neuen Big Bangs (Urknallen) bei.

Multiversum-Theorie:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (25. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an Multi Universen. Derartiges halte ich für Blödsinn.


 
Wie gesagt, es spielt kaum eine Rolle was wir glauben, wir werden es eh nicht herausfinden. Die Theorie mit dem Multiversum mag zwar abstrakt erscheinen, ist aber genau so möglich wie die andere Variante.


----------



## Hänschen (25. Mai 2013)

Die neueste "plausibel" klingende Thorie ist:


Das Universum ist eine in die sichtbaren 3 (oder 4 ?) Dimensionen aufgebauschte, aber in Wirklichkeit plan auf einer Oberfläche dicht beieinander liegende Projektion.

Also wir sind nur ein Hologramm einer Welt die in Wirklichkeit auf einer Platte stattfindet.


Diese Oberflächen-Abbildungs-Theorie wurde auch im Zusammenhang mit dem Sturz in ein schwarzes Loch erwähnt, bei dem man ewig (und das ist wirklich ewig gemeint ^^) hineinstürzt und auf der "Oberfläche" des schwarzen Loches als "Datensatz" für immer zweidimensional (als Tapete sozusagen) abgebildet wird.

Woher die Typen diese Theorien entwickeln (Drogen ? ) ist mir ein Rätsel, aber die sind viel schlauer als wir - die Elite der Menschen eben 


Ich denke das erklärt den Physikern unter anderem die Tatsache, dass ein Teilchen - mit einem anderen Teilchen verbunden - auf sehr lange Distanz ohne Verzögerung mit dem anderen Teilchen reagieren kann (Verschränkung) - und wohl noch einige andere Phänomene der Physik.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. Juni 2013)

Ich würde sagen, dass wir alle in der Matix leben und das Universum deshalb begrenzt ist, weil den Aliens allmählich der RAM ausgeht


----------



## Patrin (29. Juni 2013)

Was bei der Frage, ob wir allein sind, oft vergessen wird, ist der enge Zeitraum den wir überblicken können. Zwar können wir inzwischen recht weit sehen, aber all unsere schriftlich festgehaltenen beobachtungen sind kaum 2500 Jahre alt. Also ein winziger Ausschnitt, daran ändert sich ach nichts, wenn man bedenkt dass die Bilder von weit entfernten Sternen die uns heute erreichen, sehr alt sind. Es sind dennoch nur kurze Momentaufnahmen.


----------



## DarthLAX (3. Juli 2013)

Quppi schrieb:


> Da das Universum meines Wissens nach noch immer expandiert, !nächste Frage: wenn dem so ist, was ist dann außerhalb?
> und nicht vor hat in nächster Zeit damit aufzuhören, ist es doch wahrscheinlich, dass sich auf einem Planeten wieder Leben entwickeln würde. Außerdem glaube ich, dass da draußen bestimmt irgendwo noch irgendwas ist.


 
falls dem nicht so ist, ist unser universum (wer sagt denn das wir das einzige sind bzw. es nicht noch mehr gibt?) eine einzige große PLATZVERSCHWENDUNG (und selbst wenn das Leben an und für sich ein einziger großer ZUFALL ist, dann gibt es da draußen genug planeten, das dieser Zufall sicher noch ein paar mal öfter passiert ist!)

mfg LAX


----------



## DeepXtreme (4. Juli 2013)

ich finde ganz witzig, dass Forscher immer nach Mikroorganismen suchen und keine Paläontologie betreiben. Mit einem 50x grösseren Monster-Alien rechnet kaum jemand.  Wo die Schwerkraft nicht so gross ist, kann man auch höher hinaus wachsen. 

"Universum" ist doch im Prinzip auch ein Begriff der eine Mehrzahl zulässt. Es gibt Wissenschafter, die bereits von "Multiversum" oder "Multiversen" sprechen. Was sich ausdehnt, dringt auch irgendwohin vor, was bis heute mehr oder weniger unbenannt ist.

Die Eingangsfrage lautete "weshalb das alles, wenn es kein Leben mehr geben würde"? 
Ich weiss nur eine Antwort: Sinnlose Chemie & Physik, es gibt für nichts ein "wozu". 
Wozu Wind & Wellen, sicher nicht, damit der Mensch surfen kann.


----------



## X2theZ (5. Juli 2013)

das ist ein absolut interessantes thema: "multiversen" 
hab ich mich auch erst kürzlich mal eingelesen. 
die theorie, über die endlos stattfindende inflation und damit verbundenen, stetigen "produktion" von universion ist soooo brainfuck!!! XD

aber am meisten "mitgenommen" hat mich das thema quantenmechanik.
stichwort quantensprung, doppelspaltversuch und quantenverschränkung 
das ist alles (absichtliche wortwiederholung) brainfuck^1000


----------

